# How to get BSN living in hotel?



## louis-christopher (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys, I recently moved to Amsterdam on the promise of a job and an apartment which turned out to be a sham when I arrived... But I'm undeterred and don't want to leave! However having a few problems getting off the ground here at all. Can anyone help?

I'm currently staying in a cheap hostel, I need to get a BSN to look for work but the first appointment AMS city hall have is a month away. I managed to find Haarlem would register me and don't require an appointment in the weekdays mornings BUT they are saying they can't give me a BSN without a permanent address/tenancy agreement of some sort which goes against what AMS said they could do (register as temp resident using my British address), can anyone tell me why Haarlem is different? And if there is anywhere else I can go to get a BSN before I commit funds to a deposit and agreement on an apartment. How have other expats got around this problem?

I'm making a post in housing category also as I would take up an agreement on an inexpensive place (inc surrounding areas of AMS) becomes available but ideally until I get a vibe of my work chances I'm happy staying in the hostel, but I can't even look for work until I've got the BSN, then a bank account.

Any help anyone can provide I very much appreciate,

Thanks in advance,

Louis


----------



## Houdy (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Luis, my friends recently moved to the Netherlands and had to arrange BSN too. They made an appointment in the morning at Utrecht Townhall within two days from their arrival and got the BSN on the spot without a need of an address. I remember 5 years ago it was the same for me - I only came there on the appointment and showed my ID, got a BSN number immediately. Maybe try bigger cities for this matter. Amsterdam might be busy due to being a capital..good luck.


----------

